# Connection time in Honolulu



## Cheryl17 (Jun 16, 2012)

We're going to be flying from ORD to HNL on United and then from HNL to LIH on Hawaiian.  The two legs are going to be on different itineraries, but I just confirmed that we don't need to claim our bags in HNL.  If the first flight arrives on-time, there will be 1 hr. 44 min. between flights.  However, it was > 30 min. late 16% of the time in April.  Should I be concerned that our bags might not make it onto the second flight?  TIA.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 16, 2012)

No need to worry at all.  There are so many inter-island flights that they will book you on the next available which probably is in the next hour.  

The only time to be concerned is if the arrival from the mainland is late at night and there is only one connection left.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 16, 2012)

I do not believe that Hawaiian Airlines is obligated to put you on another flight for free, if you miss the first one, since you booked the two flights separately. 

Also, during the busy season - summer and holiday weeks, the mid-day flights (all afternoon) are usually completely booked, with a stand-by list, so you may have to wait hours to get another flight, if you miss your flight.

If Hawaiian will put you on the next flight at no charge, then I think you are fine, but if not, you may want to add a little more layover time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 16, 2012)

If all flight booked were through UAL, then the first post is correct. 

If you booked both flight seperately, then the second post should be correct.


----------



## klpca (Jun 16, 2012)

I certainly wouldn't worry about your bags. If they don't make your flight, they'll go one the next one an hour later. By the time you pick up the rental car you can circle back and get your bags in the terminal. 

As far as you making your flight, I wouldn't even worry about that much, but others know more than me because we're always on Hawaiian for the entire itinerary. I don't remember the distance between United and the Hawaiian inter-island terminals at Honolulu, but that would be the only variable in my mind since I don't think you have to back through security at the airport.


----------



## ouaifer (Jun 16, 2012)

_It takes less than 15 minutes to walk (inside) security from the main terminal to the inter island air terminal.  Usually, there is a tail wind going into HI...so chances are good that you will probably arrive 15 minutes early....that is of course, if you take off on time from ORD!  An hour 44 minutes is more than fine for connection.  If your bags don't make it on the inter island flight you are on, they will be on the next (or one of the next) flights.  As noted, get your rental car and circle back to pick up your luggage...if still not there...go hang out at WalMart and then go back to the airport...if still not there, they have been known to deliver it to your accommodations if you give them the information.  HA will not allow you to just get on another flight without paying a change fee!  Their easy going ways changed several years ago...used to be if you held a ticket, you could pretty much get on any early flight for gratis...and it was better, because they have a tendency to back up flights.  Remember to chill...you're going toHI!!!   _


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 16, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> I do not believe that Hawaiian Airlines is obligated to put you on another flight for free, if you miss the first one, since you booked the two flights separately.
> 
> Also, during the busy season - summer and holiday weeks, the mid-day flights (all afternoon) are usually completely booked, with a stand-by list, so you may have to wait hours to get another flight, if you miss your flight.
> 
> If Hawaiian will put you on the next flight at no charge, then I think you are fine, but if not, you may want to add a little more layover time.



I've missed flights just by being late to the airport, especially in Kauai.  Lihue is the slowest airport in the islands.  When you leave, definitely get there 2 hours or more prior to take off.  You are much more likely to miss your flight home than your flight to Kauai.

Last time I was late it was during peak season... spring break last year.  I have NEVER had a problem getting on the very next flight.  Remember, lots of people fail to show up for a flight for one reason or another.  I have even had it where I was late to the airport, they couldn't get me on for 2 hours and they were still able to squeeze me onto the very next flight.

Regarding luggage.  If you miss your flight, your luggage will probably get there before you will because they just try to move luggage as fast as possible. You may get stuck in the security line, but your luggage wont'


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 16, 2012)

by the way, if your luggage is checked to Lihue, it will get to Lihue.  It doesn't matter that you are flying United and separately Hawaiian Air.  The airlines cooperate.   They have obviously had this problem before.  Refusing to forward luggage from another carrier would be such a stupid business policy that it would be overturned on the first day they tried it and a plane was delayed which resulted in a missed connection.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 17, 2012)

FWIW, we flew UAL out of ORD in March to LIH with a connection via Hawaiian Air connecting in HNL. There was no issue and our bags were checked thru to our final destination. 

It's really not a big deal. 1 hour and 44 minutes is probably 44 minutes longer than you really need.


----------



## elaine (Jun 17, 2012)

Hawaiian Air has new rules effective 6/1/12. If you have a ticket all the way to LIH, then your luggage will be checked all the way. I you bought separate tickets, you now have to  exit security, claim bags and check in again. we are flying HA KOA-HNL on cash ticket , then AA HNL-ORDon FF ticket and we have to exit and reclaim bags. We had previously called HA and had our tickets linked. After the change, I called HA and begged, pleaded, etc. No deal--exit and reclaim bags.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 17, 2012)

elaine said:


> Hawaiian Air has new rules effective 6/1/12. If you have a ticket all the way to LIH, then your luggage will be checked all the way. I you bought separate tickets, you now have to  exit security, claim bags and check in again. we are flying HA KOA-HNL on cash ticket , then AA HNL-ORDon FF ticket and we have to exit and reclaim bags. We had previously called HA and had our tickets linked. After the change, I called HA and begged, pleaded, etc. No deal--exit and reclaim bags.



Wow!  That is surprising.   HA is definitely trying to limit split itineraries.  Wonder why.  Fares? Security? Customer service time?  Maybe they only want to deal with other airlines.


----------



## ouaifer (Jun 17, 2012)

elaine said:


> Hawaiian Air has new rules effective 6/1/12. If you have a ticket all the way to LIH, then your luggage will be checked all the way. I you bought separate tickets, you now have to  exit security, claim bags and check in again. we are flying HA KOA-HNL on cash ticket , then AA HNL-ORDon FF ticket and we have to exit and reclaim bags. We had previously called HA and had our tickets linked. After the change, I called HA and begged, pleaded, etc. No deal--exit and reclaim bags.



_Yes, I had first mentioned this back in *April*.  I don't know the extent of the question asked by the OP to HA...but, as of a couple of weeks ago...folks have been going in and out of security, checking and rechecking their baggage and paying additional fees.  I hope the OP will perhaps rephrase the question to HA, because with this addition, 1 hour 44 minutes will *not* be a long enough layover in HNL.  Without going in and out of security and reclaiming/checking luggage, the original time would have been enough._


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 17, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> FWIW, we flew UAL out of ORD in March to LIH with a connection via Hawaiian Air connecting in HNL. There was no issue and our bags were checked thru to our final destination.
> 
> It's really not a big deal. 1 hour and 44 minutes is probably 44 minutes longer than you really need.



This weekend, I was looking for alternatives for HON to FLL.  One option was via ORD.  The connection was 42 minutes.  I opted to fly through Arizona since that would be a high risk connection.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 17, 2012)

ouaifer said:


> _Yes, I had first mentioned this back in *April*.  I don't know the extent of the question asked by the OP to HA...but, as of a couple of weeks ago...folks have been going in and out of security, checking and rechecking their baggage and paying additional fees.  I hope the OP will perhaps rephrase the question to HA, because with this addition, 1 hour 44 minutes will *not* be a long enough layover in HNL.  Without going in and out of security and reclaiming/checking luggage, the original time would have been enough._



Wow.  They are doing this to collect an extra baggage fee.  They should just have it charged at the origination point rather than forcing customers to exit and re-enter security.  That is the height of stupidity.  This won't last long.  It must just be HA playing hard ball with other carriers to share luggage handling fees.

What is will do is increase the value (and therefore price) of direct flights to the outer islands and give HA more leverage with inter-island connections.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2012)

During the peak travel season in the summer, all afternoon flights from Honolulu to Kauai are sold out, and have people on stand-by.  I wouldn't take a chance.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 17, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> During the peak travel season in the summer, all afternoon flights from Honolulu to Kauai are sold out, and have people on stand-by.  I wouldn't take a chance.



They have 1hr 44 minutes connection time.  Presumably, they have a ticket that can have baggage checked to LIH.  The risk is very low that they will miss the connection.  And, if they miss the connection, they will get on standby to one of the next flights.  Having check bags there nearly guarantees it given the above discussion on when HA forces people to exit security and re-enter.

As I have stated, after missing several flights due to being late and most recently during Hawaii Spring break, we missed our flight, and we were able to get onto the next flight even though all the flights were sold out.  And, that was everyone in our party.  There are always no shows on every single flight.

I would worry more about getting out of LIH than getting there.

If the OP was given incorrect information and they have to exit security, then the risk is higher, but still doable.  United clears bags very quickly from the mainland.


----------



## Cheryl17 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you for all of the advice.  There is another flight ~ 45 min. later, and I decided to book that one.

Per Hawaiian Airlines customer service yesterday, the new policy, which required customers with separate itineraries to claim their bags, has been revoked.  However, they haven't updated their website yet.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 17, 2012)

opps.........


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> As I have stated, after missing several flights due to being late and most recently during Hawaii Spring break, we missed our flight, and we were able to get onto the next flight even though all the flights were sold out.  And, that was everyone in our party.  There are always no shows on every single flight.



I don't understand how you can get this for free?  Do you have elite status with HA?  Our experience has been that they won't even let you get on an earlier flight for free when there are seats that are going to fly empty.


----------



## pefs65 (Jun 21, 2012)

I just called Hawaiian yesterday and asked them how much time should I schedule between jfk-hon and hon-ogg and they said minimum 2hrs. These for me would be two separate reservations even though they are on the same airline.

They also said that I needed to makes sure I had time to retrieve my luggage for one flight and recheck my luggage on the inter island flight since even though they would be both on Hawaiian they are two separate reservations.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 21, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> I don't understand how you can get this for free?  Do you have elite status with HA?  Our experience has been that they won't even let you get on an earlier flight for free when there are seats that are going to fly empty.



I do not have any status with HA.  I was just late to the airport.  Late meaning we arrived about 45 minutes before our flight.  The line was about an hour long.  They automatically booked me on a flight 2 hours later.  Then, they put me on standby for the next flight and my entire party got on.  

This makes total sense to do.  Why would they want unhappy travelers at the airport if they can put them on the next flight when there are empty seats?   The airlines are counting on people like you to scare away people who would otherwise simply be able to go standby on the next flight.  Thank you.  You are reducing the demand for standby by unnecessarily scaring passengers to book 2-3 hour connection time intervals.  1 hour 44 minutes is plenty of time to make it.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 21, 2012)

Cheryl17 said:


> Thank you for all of the advice.  There is another flight ~ 45 min. later, and I decided to book that one.
> 
> Per Hawaiian Airlines customer service yesterday, the new policy, which required customers with separate itineraries to claim their bags, has been revoked.  However, they haven't updated their website yet.



Just as I expected.  There is a limit to what businesses can do to extract extra $$$ from their customers.  There was probably such an outcry at the airport on the first day they tried it that they immediately backed down.  It really is a stupid policy.  If they want part of the extra baggage fee, then charge the other airline for it.  Don't punish the traveler and therefore your customer service reps at the airport who have to field the angry visitors.


----------



## pefs65 (Jun 22, 2012)

I am really confused now.
Maybe my situation is different than the op. I probably need to call HA again but they told me that I would have to claim and recheck my bags once I landed in Oahu before I got on the inter island flight to Maui.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2012)

> I just called Hawaiian yesterday and asked them how much time should I schedule between jfk-hon and hon-ogg and they said minimum 2hrs. These for me would be two separate reservations even though they are on the same airline.



pefs65 - If you are flying all the way with Hawaiian, you do not need to book 2 separate flights.  Book it as one flight and Hawaiian will automatically give you the proper amount of layover time in Honolulu, and they will also take care of you if your first flight is delayed.  They will transfer your luggage.

The advice above only applies when you book 2 separate flights with separate airlines.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> IThank you.  You are reducing the demand for standby by unnecessarily scaring passengers to book 2-3 hour connection time intervals.  1 hour 44 minutes is plenty of time to make it.



You are welcome!  You may find my advice to be too conservative, but then again, I've never missed a flight and I prefer it that way!  

BTW - I don't think 3 hours is necessary, but 2 is a good idea.


----------



## pefs65 (Jun 22, 2012)

Denise:
I have another question which may clear up my situation further.

My plan is to go to Maui for 7days and Oahu for about 4 days.

What I wanted to do flight wise was fly all HA but book one RT from JFK-Hon for fri 6/7 -tues 6/18  and one RT from hon-maui fri 6/14-tues 6/18.

Would I still be able to have my luggage transferred or do I have to check/recheck my luggage if I fly like this?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2012)

pefs65 said:


> Denise:
> I have another question which may clear up my situation further.
> 
> My plan is to go to Maui for 7days and Oahu for about 4 days.
> ...



As long as all your flights are on Hawaiian, they will take care of you.

For the first leg of your trip, if they will let you do an "open-jaw" reservation, it would be cheaper to book:
 JFK > Honolulu (4 day stay) > Maui, on one reservation.

Then to go home, you would book book one reservation for: 
Maui > Honolulu > JFK.

I'd call Hawaiian and see what they recommend for your agenda.


----------



## pefs65 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you Denise very much


----------



## slabeaume (Jun 22, 2012)

We had to fly through HNL on our way to OGG a couple months ago and our layover in HNL was about 2.5 hrs.  It was WAY TOO LONG!!!  But they would not let us fly stand by on any of the 3 or 4 other flights that left before our scheduled one without paying something like $50 for the new flight.  I was flying on Hawaiian miles award travel and my sister was on a paid ticket, it was the same policy for both of us.  This has happened to me before, too.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 23, 2012)

slabeaume said:


> ...It was WAY TOO LONG!!!  But they would not let us fly stand by on any of the 3 or 4 other flights that left before our scheduled one without paying something like $50 for the new flight.  ....


We booked our flights Coach + on Hawaiian. It not only includes two checked bags, but waves change fees.  The extra cost was less than the baggage fees for two bags.


----------

